# Sacramento vs. Minnesota Game Thread (11/28)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (8-4) vs. Minnesota Timberwolves (7-5)
Arco Arena, Sunday November 28th, 2004
6:00pm PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Ervin Johnson/Kevin Garnett/Wally Szczerbiak/Latrell Sprewell/Sam Cassell


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

T-Wolves board game thread :wave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 103
Wolves 98

Peja 25pts 10rbs

KG 22pts 20rbs 13assts 7blks


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings 104
minni 101

bibby 27pts 6 asts
peja 28pts 4asts

kg 26pts 19 rebs 7 asts 4 blks


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings, T-wolves will renew acquaintances - Anthony Peeler is no longer a King, so any talk of leftover hard feelings from his Twin Cities tussle with Kevin Garnett is moot


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Minny 92
Kings 94

Bibby: 24 pts, 6 dimes
Peja: 21 pts
Miller: 15 pts, 13 Reb, 5 dimes


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

early T on brad miller can anyone thats watching tell me what happened


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

peja is on fire now 12pts 4-5 shooting in 7mins :grinning:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

our freethrow shooting is killing us :no:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

eddie griffin is having a solid game on both ends of the floor we need to get the ball in pejas hands sub christie in for jackson


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

wow peja only 10min played so far and 5minl left in 2nd quater, hes had the hot hand in the first quater and only 1 personal foul and adelmen puts him on the bench, i wouldnt be suprised if hes cooled off


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

cool pajavlade....

thx for ur 2 minute updates...:uhoh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> cool pajavlade....
> 
> thx for ur 2 minute updates...:uhoh:


maybe u shouldnt post on the kings board if ure gonna say stuff like that and spend more time trying to establish ure steve nash fan club


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

out of all times of the ball game, the clock is malfunctioning with 2:52 left in the game.......AHHH


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

106-104 this is getting intense :groucho: sac will take this one


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> out of all times of the ball game, the clock is malfunctioning with 2:52 left in the game.......AHHH


thanks for the info i was wondering wats going on espn hasnt updated in like 3min


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yup sammy has put a dagger in the heart of the king fans. wolves went on a 7-0 run and sammy just drained a 3. 113 to 104 with like 1 16 left ( they fixed it!)

a lot of husle plays!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> yup sammy has put a dagger in the heart of the king fans. wolves went on a 7-0 run and sammy just drained a 3. 113 to 104 with like 1 16 left ( they fixed it!)
> 
> a lot of husle plays!


Yup, this game is all over but the crying!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

peja did nothing 2nd half im dissapointed, he looked very good at the begining but when he was bench he never really got on a roll again


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Eddie Griffin...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: Wolves Snap Kings’ Streak 

Box Score


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

If you didn't see the game, check out Sportscenter for Webber's dunk:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> If you didn't see the game, check out Sportscenter for Webber's dunk:yes:


That was awesome... Around the world...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja really needed to get on the ground to get after that ball towards the end of the game:upset: 

So, who is the player of the game?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Peja really needed to get on the ground to get after that ball towards the end of the game:upset:
> 
> So, who is the player of the game?


Webber/Bibby


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Webber/Bibby


Thanks...I didn't see much of the first half


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> If you didn't see the game, check out Sportscenter for Webber's dunk:yes:


that dunk was pretty impressive for cwebb


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*SacBee Articles*

Timid Kings get clocked 

Ailene Voisin: Jackson ends up having a lousy time 

A night of bad timing for Kings 

Kings notes: Olowokandi's reputation takes another hit 

*NBA.com Articles*

The Inside Dish vs. Minnesota 

Postgame Quotes-vs. Minnesota


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------

